# news squatting law



## woody65 (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-19429936

although you think this may not affect our hobby, you can guarantee it will be misused, no need to prove trespass anymore 

"Police must prove that a person knowingly entered a building as a trespasser and "is living or intends to live" in it"


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 31, 2012)

The AND is all important!
As long as you don't have too much camping equipment with you, it should ba alright. Also if you leave when asked (squatter or not) there should be no hassle.


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2012)

Not really any kind of issue at all. For the record it also only applies to residential properties, not commercial ones.


----------



## cogito (Aug 31, 2012)

krela said:


> Not really any kind of issue at all. For the record it also only applies to residential properties, not commercial ones.



This is gonna lead to larger squatting communities for sure. Mind you, some of the friendliest people I've met have been in large communal squats.


----------



## woody65 (Sep 1, 2012)

only time will tell, but with the cost of civil cases Vs passing the matter on to police, i can guess what most landowners would go for


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 1, 2012)

woody65 said:


> only time will tell, but with the cost of civil cases Vs passing the matter on to police, i can guess what most landowners would go for



Why pass it on to the Police? What we do IS still a civil matter not a criminal offence, well in most cases anyway. Slight difference for certain sites and parts of the world of course. 

At the end of the day, this new law doesn't affect what we do unless your planning on squatting at the site and it's a residential. 

Also if Police do start abusing the law for what ever reason, we can always start "Im a photographer, not a squatter". ;-)


----------



## nelly (Sep 1, 2012)

Its funny, it will be punishable with a prison sentence of up to 6 months, sooooo they do their sentence and then get given accommodation of their own when they get out, Duh???? If the accommodation was available then why not give it to them to eliminate the need to squat in the first place????


----------

